# Tank emergency



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

A couple days ago I lost my lunar wrasse he pooped out white stringy poop i gave him prazipro and metro in his food.He would flash himself against things there seemed to be a red spot by the dorsal fins.Now all my fish a either laying on the sand flash and my butterfly is breathing fast laying on his side barely even moving i dont want to lose him too.I have already administered dips formalin,prazipro with garlic guard ,clout and metro someone please help i have been researching online and my worst fear is that of Brooklynella as the butterflies are know for that as well


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

More information on particularly the tank parameters would be helpful as that can be a big influence on medication outcomes. Also many of the medications can be harsh such as formalin and can cause some negative reactions when successively used in conjunction with other treatments. Have you tried a hyposalinity environment for your quarantine? Also how long have you had the fish? Did you contact the suppliers?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If it is Brook it can be beaten with the formalin but you must catch it early on or the fish quickly loses it fight.


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

badxgillen said:


> If it is Brook it can be beaten with the formalin but you must catch it early on or the fish quickly loses it fight.


Yea thats why I went with formalin too the parameters are 0 ammonia,0 nirite, 10 nirate, PH 8.3 and saltiniy 1.026 measured with refactometer


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

I am sadden to annouce the butterfly didnt make it apparently the parasite was uronema marinum


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, thats another one that comes on fast and strong.


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

badxgillen said:


> Sorry to hear that, thats another one that comes on fast and strong.


Yea now i know what i am dealing with i have meds already in hand going to save my trigger , puffers and eel


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear 

I hope you're able to save the others. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Update the other fish and eel are doing good they are swiming a little more eatting in hypo gonna give them formalin dip and treat at least 2 weeks


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Good to hear, I am a big fan of hyposalinity QTs., tends to be a bit less harmful than the copper treatments routinely given by many stores. While refreshing myself with the Uronema I came across a section stating that Metronidazol is a very effective remedy but it seems you had already gone that route. It sounds like the Big Guns, formalin, will be needed.


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yea then I will continiuty medicating frozen food with garlic gluard for them but there behave is improved if things seem to take a south during this then yea i might use copper if it is my last choice


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Update all fish in the tank I doing wayy much better they are pretty much back to how they used to be.They eatting every thing agressively hypo with metro in food did the treat.The all the fish were saved and the parasite itself is eradicated


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Along with formalin dips here and there


----------



## Kornel351 (Mar 8, 2016)

Along with formalin dips here and there


----------

